# Curtis 144V, 500A controller voltage?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

favguy said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone let me know if they've had success using the curtis 144v controller with a 156v nominal string of batteries, instead of the usual 144v? I'm pretty sure it's ok with this and it makes an allowance for voltage sag when under load I'm thinking, but any real life experience would be nice.
> 
> I suppose it would be pushing it to consider running a 168v string, anyone?
> ...


The controller is designed for 144 volts. A 144 volt pack fully charged will be higher voltage than 144 but that does not mean to go out and build a pack that is that high voltage because that pack would then be even higher voltage at full charge. I think that maybe some folks who loose a controller may actually have larger packs than 144 volts. The pack rating is what is called nominal voltage for the pack. I run a 72 volt pack and fully charged it is 78 volts. My controller could handle up to like 82 volts but I won't make my pack larger because of that. Because the fully charged rating of an 82 volt pack is higher yet and will most likely result in a large cloud of magic smoke.
: )


Keep your pack with in the nominal rating of the controller specs so you have your warranty and don't blow your controller.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't speak for the 1231 (144v), but I've seen a few setups using the 1221, 120v rated controller at 144v. Probably not a brilliant idea, but it will probably work if you make sure to provide adequate cooling.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

As long as you don't apply power to the controller when you first unplug your charger cord. I've already checked into it. The 1231C is rated at 180V max. When charging my 144V pack, my NG5 will have over 180V near the end but as soon as you pull the plug the voltage drops within a couple seconds to <170 or so. Also my charger is wired into the ignition so that if it's powered up, the contactors can't energize and apply power to the controller. If you can go with 156V go for it as you'll have less peukert effect, more torque and distance. 

However you must consider requirements of the heater element and DC-DC converter. The Iota DLS55 has a maximum of 190VDC applied to it or you let the smoke out of it too.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ElectriCar said:


> As long as you don't apply power to the controller when you first unplug your charger cord. I've already checked into it. The 1231C is rated at 180V max. When charging my 144V pack, my NG5 will have over 180V near the end but as soon as you pull the plug the voltage drops within a couple seconds to <170 or so. Also my charger is wired into the ignition so that if it's powered up, the contactors can't energize and apply power to the controller. If you can go with 156V go for it as you'll have less peukert effect, more torque and distance.
> 
> However you must consider requirements of the heater element and DC-DC converter. The Iota DLS55 has a maximum of 190VDC applied to it or you let the smoke out of it too.


Little late but wanted to thank you for answering this. I was wondering about 156V.


----------

